# Largest private tool collection you've ever seen?



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ive seen several.. my collection is considered out of hand. i have 2 of just about everything,, 3 or 4 of certain items.

the largest nail gun collection belongs to loneframer... his cordless drill collection is up there also among other tools lol


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> ive seen several.. my collection is considered out of hand. i have 2 of just about everything,, 3 or 4 of certain items.
> 
> the largest nail gun collection belongs to loneframer... his cordless drill collection is up there also among other tools lol


Well, in the circle I run in, I'd say I'm in the top 3.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

couple more


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

Loneframer you are a monster that is out of control. I like it. I'd love some advice on some good air nailers for different uses. Finish to framing if you don't mind?


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

WarEagle86 said:


> Loneframer you are a monster that is out of control. I like it. I'd love some advice on some good air nailers for different uses. Finish to framing if you don't mind?


I'm partial to Paslode and Hitachi for most types of guns. I really like the Paslode Impulse cordless line of tools. They are nowhere near as temperamental as they were years ago. Expensive? Yes. Worth it? Yes.

For pneumatics, Hitachi served me well in framing and trim, as did Paslode.

For roofing, Hitachi holds top marks from me, then Bostitch, with Paslode bringing up third. I might have to get my hands on the new Paslode Impulse cordless one and give it a try.

For trimwork, I like Paslode, Hitachi and Senco.

Flooring, I like my Bostitch, but haven't really used anything else for comparison.

These brands have been very reliable in my experience, as well as having accessibility to service and parts.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

loneframer said:


> couple more


Where do the batteries go?Attached Thumbnails

__________________
It's not that it took him an hour to make 100 bucks, it's that it didn't take you 10 hours to save 100 bucks.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

packer_rich said:


> Where do the batteries go?


Batteries? We don't need no steenkin' batteries.:laughing:

These are the epitome of cordless tools.

Isn't it funny that after 100+ years of power tool evolution, true convenience comes from freedom from "the grid"?:wink:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

wait a minute.. makita's.. you left those out riz:whistling2:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> wait a minute.. makita's.. you left those out riz:whistling2:


In 25+ years in construction, the only Makita tool I've ever owned was the 9.6V cordless drill. At that time, (around 1990) it was top of the line.:laughing:

I also was on a crew that had a Makita miter box. (1986) No bevel capability, but it was a huge step up from my dads Stanley box and Disston back saw.:laughing:

As for guns, I only know of one person who used a Makita roofing gun. If I recall, it was very heavy, although they may have refined them over the last 15 years or so.:whistling2:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ahh, i thought for some reason i remember seeing pics from the h.o.h where there were 2 of the white makita drills sitting on a work bench for assembling window boxes

next rain day im going ot update my pics of my tool collection.. my last pics are out of date and not all my gear is at home right now.. some of it is on loan to a buddy whos also a carpenter


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> ahh, i thought for some reason i remember seeing pics from the h.o.h where there were 2 of the white makita drills sitting on a work bench for assembling window boxes
> 
> next rain day im going ot update my pics of my tool collection.. my last pics are out of date and not all my gear is at home right now.. some of it is on loan to a buddy whos also a carpenter


Ahh, you are correct. Those drills happened to be the GCs. I have used them, but was not impressed because of the fact that they are packaged with only one battery. Compared to my Bosch drills, they are not a great value.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Ahh, you are correct. Those drills happened to be the GCs. I have used them, but was not impressed because of the fact that they are packaged with only one battery. Compared to my Bosch drills, they are not a great value.


That is probably my single biggest gripe about Makita tools. Along with the elevated price. The value is a concern.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I really don't want to post a picture of all my tools, it is too easy for the sleazy thieves to find out where a person lives.


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> I really don't want to post a picture of all my tools, it is too easy for the sleazy thieves to find out where a person lives.


Don't blame you one bit. I really wasn't wanting pictures of members' tools. I feel like that would be out of bounds to ask for. I just wanted to know what people have _seen_ with their own eyes. No need to get someone's way of making a living stolen over a silly message board.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> I really don't want to post a picture of all my tools, it is too easy for the sleazy thieves to find out where a person lives.


Well stated, jiju. My friend (a landlord/real estate agent) just had $16,000 worth of tools stolen from a storage unit. He had stored them temporarily in units he personally owned as he was in the middle of moving to a newer house. Thieves seem to find a way.......:furious:


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> Well stated, jiju. My friend (a landlord/real estate agent) just had $16,000 worth of tools stolen from a storage unit. He had stored them temporarily in units he personally owned as he was in the middle of moving to a newer house. Thieves seem to find a way.......:furious:


Fricking thieves are always watching it seems.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

yah i have a strong hatred for tool theives..

as for makita, they make some of the best cordless gear available but you gotta go with the green makita instead of the white stuff.. the white gear is more homeowner grade


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> yah i have a strong hatred for tool theives..
> 
> as for makita, they make some of the best cordless gear available but you gotta go with the green makita instead of the white stuff.. the white gear is more homeowner grade


My 12" slider is from Makita is green. :thumbup:


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Well, in the circle I run in, I'd say I'm in the top 3.:laughing:


HAHAHAHHAHAHA my uncle that's a contractor for 30 years used not even a quarter of those tools. he called them money choppers ( I think that's why he doesn't finish work fast)


----------



## TurboDIYer (Dec 3, 2011)

jiju1943 said:


> I really don't want to post a picture of all my tools, it is too easy for the sleazy thieves to find out where a person lives.


I'm a thief of my wife's good tasting cookies. Hope my wife isn't a member on this website or else i'm gonna be caught red-handed.:thumbup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

well that sorta theivery is completed called for though.. gotta steal cookies:thumbup:


----------



## metal (Sep 8, 2011)

Why would you ever need that many tools? You should sell them to someone looking to start a woodworking business. Could probably make a decent amount of cash on things you will never be able to all use.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a big collection of nail guns too.--I need extras for the crew when there is one--

And ,frankly, I use my tools to death--when they get replaced I couldn't sell them with a clear conscience.

I keep the old ones as back ups and give plenty away. I gave two old table saws away last year.

I have eight different guns hanging in my truck at all times--looks like a pawn shop---Mike--


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

mikes pretty much right, contractors who supply the tools to their trademan need several of just about everything based on the type of work they do. you cant own one circular saw and have 3 crews of 4 carpenters framing houses and expect production.. its a matter of keeping things flowing

the company i work for has 8 of us, the gc has 2 or 3 of every power tool which he supplies.. plus of an 8 man crew 4 of us have all of our own power tools. its a matter of money, if you call yourself a carpenter you gotta have the gear to do the work.. if you dont have gear and call yourself a carpenter your just a carpenters helper


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That is so true---years back I worked for a contractor who supplied tools---But I like mine better so I brought my favorites---

He liked some of mine better than his own --That is a great way to find out what tools work well and what the short comings are---

My helpers have all built a tool collection and learned what to buy or avoid by my choices.

A funny one---I picked up a Bostich brad gun on sale--I hated that thing--trouble from day one--

I dropped by my new helpers house to give him a hand with something----He had a new Bostich brad gun still in the box---He said he bought it because he knew I had one.

It misfired on the first stick of nails-----He returned it and bought something else.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> I keep the old ones as back ups and give plenty away. I gave two old table saws away last year.


Yep, that was me. One of the saws is in my garage, all shined-up and pretty. I even went as far as using polishing compound on the table after I ground/sanded the tarnish off of it.

The second saw was passed-on to a friend. Who has-used/is-using it to make cabinets in the 3-car garage of his new(er) house. The saws are living a good life, and are eternally thankful to not be put out to pasture. Thanks again.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

metal said:


> Why would you ever need that many tools?


Need them? 
Why do I gotta have a silly reason like that to buy tools!!
I have 2 or 3 (ok sometimes 10) of almost everything.
6 cordless drills, 6 circular saws, 5 reciprocating saws, 4 routers, but hey I do only have two unisaws!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

its ok fixit, i only have one truck to carry my tools around in... but when im ready to trim out an entire house solo.. the gc swings by my place and will load up my table saw, mitre saw, the stands and table router.. this way i still have space for 4 cordless drills, 4 nailers, 2 routers, 2 sanders, 200ft of air hose, 200 ft of extension chords. work table, compressor. 2 tool boxes of hand tools, 3 containers of every fastener i will need


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

speaking of thieves.....I had a situation where they were coming through the window in the garage. I thought I was just misplacing my tools, until I noticed the sawdust around the window sill was full of hand prints. So I took a 3 ft piece of plywood and my handy air nailer, and put in a few dozen nails, making sure to space them out accordingly. I then took my mini tool and gave each nail a sharpening. (I found it to be a good exercise in patience and planning.) I then placed the plywood under the window opening in the garage. :whistling2: It took a few days till I got any results. The board had been moved, and some red colouring had been added.:thumbup: Needless to say I have never had any more missing tools. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
A lawyer friend of mine told me it is illegal to set a trap for potential thieves, but not illegal to leave crap laying around your shop:wink:


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

metal said:


> Why would you ever need that many tools?


I don't need them. I enjoy them.

Let me correct myself. I don't need ALL of them, but if I'm going to collect something, why not something that will pay for itself while I enjoy them.

I look at it no differently than when I was a kid collecting Hot Wheels. I didn't need them either, but I enjoyed them all equally.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

we just have bars across the inside of the shop windows so they cant get in


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I love antique tools----Some I use daily---People know I enjoy them and frequently give me some gems found at garage sales and such.

I hung a giant wood block and tackle in the kitchen,years ago---since then I've received 6 or 8 more as gifts--


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

fixrite said:


> speaking of thieves.....I had a situation where they were coming through the window in the garage. I thought I was just misplacing my tools, until I noticed the sawdust around the window sill was full of hand prints. So I took a 3 ft piece of plywood and my handy air nailer, and put in a few dozen nails, making sure to space them out accordingly. I then took my mini tool and gave each nail a sharpening. (I found it to be a good exercise in patience and planning.) I then placed the plywood under the window opening in the garage. :whistling2: It took a few days till I got any results. The board had been moved, and some red colouring had been added.:thumbup: Needless to say I have never had any more missing tools. :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> A lawyer friend of mine told me it is illegal to set a trap for potential thieves, but not illegal to leave crap laying around your shop:wink:


That stinks doesn't it. They can plan to do you harm, but you can't plan to do them harm!

Years ago my boss had his garage broken into. He wanted to hang fish hooks at eye level for the bastards. I thought it was a great idea and suggested he post a sign that read something like: WARNING These premises protected by unconventional means. He sought legal advice beforehand and was told no no no!


----------

